# Looking to start or going through Adoption Pt 8



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's our list to start our new home 

Karen:  Approved at panel on 22nd April.  Now awaiting confirmation that we can be Mummy and Daddy to two little girls .  Possible move in date in early November.

Bex (Bex32):  Approved at panel in April.  Now awaiting confirmation that Bex and DH can be mummy and daddy to a little boy, and one on the way !! Possible moving in date 5th November.

Caroline W:  Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

Cindy:  Currently doing home assessment.  Panel 27th October.

Ann:  Currently doing home assessment.  Panel 4th November 2004.

Ruth:  Currently doing home assessment

Ang (Molly 2003):  Course completed awaiting allocation of SW

Everhopeful:  Currently doing home assessment

Mandy (MSW):  Starting home assessment in January

Nat (Crazy):  Currently doing home assessment.

Kylie (Boomerang Girl):  Allocated SW.  prep course Jan/Feb 05.

Homer & Marge:  Prep course September.

Nicola (NickyDuncanFinn):  Prep course January?

Nicky:  Currently doing assessment

Shannis:  Prep course starts 2/9/04

Morgana:  Awaiting allocation of SW 

Donnalee:  Application approved, awaiting course date.

Tracey H:  Awaiting course date and visit from Family Placement Officer 

Carol (allineedisamircale):  Currently doing home assessment (not sure if Carol is still posting?    ) 

Jo (jolene):  Course completed, awaiting allocation of SW (not sure if Jolene is still posting?  )



Karen x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen & Becky,

Just read through your latest posts and I feel so over come with emotion.  The tears are streaming down my face.

Your news is just so wonderful.

Hello to everyone else here too x x

Laine x


----------



## Max1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Karen & Becky,

I have followed your stories for a long while and overjoyed to see how things are progressing.  This time next week will be so exciting for the both of you!  I cant imagine how happy you must feel to finally be Mummys & Daddys.

I'm especially pleased to ready your news as DP & I have just made the decision to end our IVF journey and will look into adoption after we have had a break and bought our new 'family' home in preparation!

Cindy - you are not far behind and Im hoping for good news for you before Christimas.

Well done all on a positive and inspriational thread.

Love
Max


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Karen & Becky, 

I too have been reading this thread for many months and am really pleased for you both that your are finally going to achieve your dreams! The next couple of weeks are going to be fantastic - what an amazing Christmas you're going to have!

Thanks to all for such a positive and inspirational thread.  May all our dreams come true!

Helen


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all!!  Great halloween make over fert friends!!Thanks...

Firstly thank you to everyone who has written in to say congrats and send well wishes, you have all been such a morale boost you will never know! Just remember you were me this time last year at the start of our adoption journey, so keep positive and allow yourselves to dream!!
Cindy when we were first approached about xxxx it was Aug 13th and we too had to wait untill 27th Sept to hear if he was freed for adoption.  He recieved a care order so things could progress and we are still awaiting the freeing order, however this wont stop us having him home.  We then had to wait untill 27th Oct to be formally matched.  A nervous time, but we, like yourselves were the only couple in the picture so i would be very optimistic at your situation.  Sit tight you will be fine xx

Day 2 visit... xxxx is so much still a baby, he is 16 months and i admit i worried he would be more like a toddler which i had adjusted to, but he is such a little character.  He was surrounded by toys when we arrived happily playing...He smiled when he saw us and his FM was saying look its mummy and daddy, he straight away let us pick him up and kiss him.. It was awesome! The camera ran out of batteries on the first piccie which was a shame but plenty of time for piccies!! We played and then went into the garden.  We put him down and in less than 1 second he had found a puddle and splash he was flithy!! Opps!!  Then i felt he was tired so i put him to bed with his FM and 1 hr later Rob and i woke him up and brought him downstairs.  He was fine, no tears. I then fed him his dinner and we played in the garden a bit more.  After 3 hours we left, he gave us kisses goodbye and we said we would see him again tomorrow...We went shopping after our visit and brought his nappies now we no his size... He is a woppa!! A rugby player in the making!! Then we came home and made the house xxxx friendly.  He picks up everything, so bye bye to my wonderful simple yet tasteful displays of bowls and clay pots etc, a small price to pay for becoming his mummy and daddy.  Were going to be fine!! I am under no illusion he may be a bit of a handful but bring it on i say!! Our life is going to be so different but so exciting!!  Bit of a long one tonight... Love to you all.  Hopr your day went well as well Karen.  Strange we pick the children up at the same time... I will so feel for the FP, they have had him for 11 months and love him too bits.. Will be upsetting for all, but a new life for us all..  Will post tomorrow lots of love Becky xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Becky

How lovely for you and Rob....more tears for me xx

Laine


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Becky, just had a read back on the last thread and loved reading about the first meeting you and your dh had with your son    

Can't help but   so many happy tears every time I read this thread.  It's just so exciting too   

Not long now until you and Karen have your children with you at home, where they belong!  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Becky
Just so choked up reading your post of you meeting xxxxxxx - just those little things, like picking him up, and getting him up after his nap. It is so lovely to read.
The FM sounds lovely too - I thought that was a lovely touch saying here come Mummy and Daddy. You must have been so choked!
Lots of love
Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

wow becky what a lovely post- you just described the day most of us dream about. It is so nice to hear positive stories, it really happening and all that!

nice halloween makeover too- made my day when I logged on and it was all spooky!
this thread keeps moving faster and faster these days- so exciting!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Bex

Your time spent with your son sounds wonderful, it is very emotional reading this thread at the moment, i can feel the love you have for your son shining through your posts.

Mel

x x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Becky - WOW!!! What a lovely story!!!

It suddenly brings home how real this all is! My friends and colleagues are getting so serious about things - and I cannot seem to see it as real at the moment! We go to panel early Feb and although we then have our waiting time until matching, it seems to be coming round very quickly!! I suppose that's what we are all here for - to become Mummy's!! I think it's because we've dreamt about it for more years than I can remember and talked about it non-stop for years - all of a sudden, it's getting closer to reality!!! Scary! But wonderful.

Lovely hearing of your meeting with xxxxx - you must feel so much love and pride!  

Hope your son is home with you very very soon xx

PS Happy Halloween everyone - love the forum overhaul!


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi everyone..... wow so much has been happening on this thread! unfortunatly our computer died about 6 weeks ago and we have only just replaced it.  I am so excited and happy for you Karen and Bex i bet you can't believe it   I can't begin to imagine how happy you both must be at the moment.  We are both looking forward but also anxious about Thursday - just not sure what to expect.  I still have lots to do on our welcome book so I will be busy this week.  It is Jon's 30th birthday on Weds so hopefully being approved will be his best pressie   This thread is so exciting xx
lots of love and happiness to everyone - next year should hopefully be alot better for many of us xx

Ann xxxx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Every one Hope your all ok, thanks for your messages, there all great to read..
Day Three...
We picked xxxx up at 12.15 and at first he was a bit unsure but after 10 mins we were away.. We took him to the park in his new buggy, with one of the FP kids just so he felt secure, after a while when he seemed settled with us, the ** left and we were on our own.  Just Rob, me and xxxx.  It felt very normal, we played in the park, took lots of piccies and the walked for about 2 miles chatting.  xxxx had fallen asleep so we had our dinner at good old tesco and then woke xxx and gave him his.  He was fine, quite happy to be with us.  I did get a bit flustered when Rob when to buy a bottle of water and xxxx became a bit fidgety and wanted to get off my lap, which resulted in the buggy tipping over as i took my foot off it and me looking embarressed but hey who cares he was happy and so were we... We then walked back to the FP after another play in the park... He blew kisses when we left and when to put his shoes on as we did, which was nice... We feel very positive that he will adapt to us from his FP, have no doubt there will be tears but given time he will be ok... We were given more clothes and stair gates today from friends so i am sure the neighbours must be gagging to know what is going on!!  Time will tell... Will let u know how tomorrow goes 12.00 visit tomorrow...  Take care love Becky xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Becky sounds like you are having a wonderful time.  We had a lovely day yesterday and went shopping with ***** and her FM.  We brought her a new teddy bear from the bear factory.  I don't know if any of you have these local to you, but your choose your bear and they fill it for you and then you have it stitched, but before you do you have to choose him a heart and make a wish and they sew the heart inside.  You then get a birth certificate for it.  We haven't named him yet but once ***** starts to call him someting we will write his name on his birth certificate.  

She had a great time bombing around in the pushchair with her Dad and she know knows who you are talking about if you say Mummy or Daddy.  She has got a Cosy Coupe car which came home with us last night, her first possession to be brought home.  She was really well behaved at bath time last night and didn't winge too much about having her hair washed (she really hates it).  But then came the worst bit.  She was just so tired but wouldn't go to bed.  In the end her FM came upstairs and put her down and said to me and Rich that we had to be strong and walk away and let her cry it off.  I hate leaving kids like that but I know deep down that she was right.  It felt like leaving it on a real low but I know she will be full of beans this morning.

Today we plan to go to the library and for a walk and then we might play in the garden.  Tomorrow is her first day with us but not sure she will be too impressed as it will be shopping again.  She needs a new winter coat so her FM said she would pay for this out of her allowance, but they didn't have any in her size yesterday.  Then Wednesday we have her all to ourselves.

Right best get sorted got loads of jobs to do before tomorrow morning including like Becky making the house child proof and moving all the things little fingers love to touch.

Bye for now 
Love
Karen x

PS Ann - If I don't get chance beforehand good luck for Thursday.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Karen & Bex

Thankyou both for sharing your days with us. I love hearing your news and cant wait till you have your children home with you all the time.

Good luck to everyone else on this thread. Am looking forward to following more experiences.

love Kimx x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Bex and Karen
So lovely to hear your news.

Karen - the sleep thing is a hard one. xxxx is having a lot to adjust to at the moment. Laura went through a real spell of "stay with me mummy", and it seemed to go on forever! We use storytapes after I've read a story. I think the "walk away and let them cry" one is really really tough!  Once you are all home you'll get more settled and confident.

These new families in the making are so exciting!

Fee xxxx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi every one, no news tonight as our visit had to be cancelled unfortunately due to one of the FP little boys hurting himself.  Family obviously come first, so we will see xxxx tomorrow instead.  Today was therefore classed as a reflection day which is a day off you have to have some where in the introductions... Keep watching the video and cannot believe he is ours....this time next week he hopefully will be tucked up in his cot and we will be anxiously watching over him!! That day can't come quick enough!! I still feel i am in a dream and i don't think the reality of the situation will hit home untill he is here... I just hope he settles ok and that the move is as least traumatic as it can be... Poor little chap won't no what is going on!!  Were blessed that his FP 's home is so full of activity he is a very social chap, but i am sure he will know something has changed...time will tell.. have been reading toddler taming by Dr C Green which reasures me xxxx is a normal 16 month old.... its a good book.. Hope you are all well.. thanks for the messages lol Becky xx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

ps....Karen really pleased to read all is going well your end!! you sound like your doing a great job... I do find it all a bit artificial,  xxxx will settle in the Fp house because he feels secure in the surroundings, what will be the challenge will be when they bring him here! the FP also agree that the introductions should of focused of more in our house prior to placement, xxxx wont see his new home untill Thurs and then moves in on the monday... What do u feel? be good to hear your opinion love Becky xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow girls - this thread is just beautiful  

I love reading about your days with your children - its just wonderful.

love

Debs xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Bex

Sorry to hear about your visit being cancelled but if you feel as knackered as I do then a day off won't hurt.  ***** is having her first day with us today and everyday until she moves in (except Saturday, which is our day off) she is spending at our house.  To be honest I haven't even got a clue what day of the week it is!!

We had a lovely day yesterday.  We arrived at the FP's house and asked if we could take her out.  Sadly the place we had decided upon was closed, so she had a snooze in the car and we ended up having lunch in waitrose coffee shop!!  Bath time is getting easier with her, she is fine with me washing her hair now and we have taught her a few things which she has been so chuffed to show her FM.  We had a chat about the bedtime thing and we agreed that it is so confusing for her for us to put her to bed at the FP's house.  We have agreed what we will do about setting up a routine to make it easier for us and the FM did say that with all the upheavel she has had in her life it will take her a little while to settle so next week could be quite entertaining.

Lots of jobs to do before she arrives today, so I'll check in later or in the morning.  Bye for now

Love
Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Becky and Karen, your posts continue to sound so great.  Just think only 6 more days and they will be home with you.  It must feel so strange having to deal with the children as if they are yours (feeding, bathing, etc) but in another person's house.  I'm not surprised you're feeling knackered, Karen, emotionally the whole thing must be very draining.  Although in some ways it will be harder next week because the children will feel displaced and unsettled, at least it will feel much better being able to get down to things in your own homes.  I'm personally thinking of it like bringing a newborn home, although the children we get will be older, they will be newly "born" into our worlds.  Everything might seem exciting but scary to them and I'm gearing myself up for a few unsettled nights.  (I bet there's a few people on this website who could tell us what that's like!  )

Ann, welcome back.  Good luck with panel, it's perfectly normal to feel nervous but I'm sure you'll be fine.  Like our SW said to us, they don't normally let us get this far if there is likely to be a problem.  It's a shame that it's the day after Jon's birthday not before, it would have made it so much easier for you to relax and enjoy yourselves.  However, I think you'll be having a ball on Thursday night.

Ever, not long till February, you'll soon be catching us up.

Well I'm working my way through good old Miriam Stoppar's "Complete Baby and Toddler" book and "The Mother of All Toddler Books" by Ann Douglas.  It's quite nice because both of them remind you that toddlers aren't that scary (unless you've got lots of ornaments on low shelves!!) and all the fun things about them.

Hope everyone else is well

love
Cindy


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Have a lovely day today Karen xxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Bx and Karen,

Just wanted to ley you know I've been watching your progress (like quite a few others on this site   ) over the last few days, and am so excited for you at the prospect of bringing you new family members home next week.

Your days with your children sound so lovely, I am just soooo happy for you.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello

Just nipping in to say love hearing about your days together with your new children!  Not long for you now Bex and Karen and your children will be staying over.......... forever!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

We've had a lovely day today.  Decided to leave her to have a normal routine tonight as she is so tired herself.  Each time we come to go now it just gets harder and harder.  We say to her "Can Mummy & Daddy have a kiss now because we have to go" and she now goes and gets her shoes as if to say she wants to come too and then she puckers up and won't stop, she's getting very loveable and affectionate towards us both.  She and Rich giggle so much together it is lovely to see.  She is really funny.  If she hears the Asda advert or hears you talk about Asda, she taps her bum like the advert and says "Boom Boom"!!. She waves bye with a real sad look on her face.  Not many more days of this though.

She's seen her room today and she was totally dumbstruck, eyes wide just staring and letting out a big "Wow" type sigh.  We've been to do more shopping today and her FM has brought her her coat and she also asked if she could buy this jumper and t-shirts in Next as a present for her (she would have accepted no, but they are beautiful).  I've brought her a pair of wellies, a swimming costume,  a pair of dinky trainers (so cute!), a lovely cardigan and a t-shirt.  It feels lovely to have them hanging in her wardrobe.

I saw the first person I know today whilst out pushing the pushchair and it was great to see someone and beam with pride that she is mine.  She knew about us adopting but it still felt quite weird but a proud moment too.

Well I am going to be off line now from tomorrow night until Sunday night as my brother is going to try and fix my computers connection to my digital camera and install some software he's brought Rich for his birthday.  Ann - wishing you all the very best for Friday.  Bex - hope you enjoy the rest of your week with your little boy.  ever - Feb will be here before you know it - keep positive.  Cindy - any news on your potential match?

Thanks to all of you for all your good luck messages as you join us on our journey.

Bye for now
Love
Mummy Karen x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just a wondeful post.

You and Rich deserve this so much  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just love love love reading all of this - the little trainers and clothes in the wardrobe have set me off blubbing, must be soooooo wonderful to finally have these things in the house knowing that a little person will be wearing them soon. it must be so hard saying goodbye at the moment 

enjoy the next few days, dont know if i can wait till sun for the next installment!!

love
kimj xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen & Bex,

Awww you are both so lovely and don't have long to wait now.

Laine x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Karen 

Your post is fantastic to read, I'm so happy for you...not long to go now and you'll be together forever 

With love
Amanda xx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all...
Karen sounds like you have had another good day, good to hear...she sounds like she is beginning to bond really well.

We had a good visit, we got there at 11 which is a bit of a silly time as xxxx is really ready for a kip, so is a bit tired and fidgety.  Still we fed him his dinner, one of the daughters came in which was lovely to meet her but caused a distraction so i felt a bit stressed trying to feed him when he really wanted to go and play.. After lunch i put him down for his nap and Rob and i went for a walk.  After an hour Rob woke him and he was fine.  More play and then when we left we had lots of lovely really tight cuddles and kisses.  He also went to get his shoes and didn't want me to put him down.. It felt great!!  Kisses blown from the window as we left...untill tomorrow when we have him from 10 untill 4pm.  i have just packed his bag and not sure what we will do yet, but we will be together on our own so really looking forward to it.. It is really tiring, feel really drained but have no doubts he is the one for us.. We both feel really positive that after a while with us he will really settle in...I just cannot believe we have a son..  we are blessed and look forward to looking after him forever.... everyone keep positive, this will be you before you know it!!  All our dreams are finally coming true!!!
will let you know how we get on tomorrow love Becky xxxx  xxxx's mummy x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Karen and Bex

Just wanted to say congratulations to you both on becoming mummies!!!!!!

I have bee reading your threads with interest and your recent posts have brought tears to my eyes and a lump to my throat!

I look forward to finally seeing the wonderful photos of you both with your children.

Next week will just be soooo exciting!!!

Love to you all

Sara


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Karen and Bex,

Your stories are so uplifting - thank you so much for sharing such special times with us. 

Not long now until you both have your little cherubs home with you for keeps!

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Cannot believe how many posts have been, well.. posted(!) since I last looked at weekend!!!

So pleased to hear Becky & Karen's intro meetings are going so well, and it's lovely to read "lovely day" in virtually all the posts!! You both deserve it so much.

Just wanted to post my tiny weeny piece of news - seems almost nothing compared to your news! But we've finished our Home Study today!  
Just "quiet" time now while our form is being written and panel comes. But we are a step nearer to being a mummy and daddy!!

Hope everyone else is getting on ok.

x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ever

That's great news, well done you.  Enjoy the quiet times as you will soon find out when you get to this stage there aren't any!!!

Well sadly the pooter is off line fro tonight I won't know what to do with myself. So I'll have to gather my thoughts and save a gigantic post for Sunday (our last night in a childless home).

TTFN
Love
Karen x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

This is just so fantastic, words cant describe how wonderful this is


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

evening All...   

Well done ever hopeful on completing your home study, its a great feeling...time to relax, all the hard work is done, time to wait....do you have any idea when your SW intends to take your profile to the approval panel?  Heres hoping it wont be too long.

We had another good day with xxxx.  We picked him up at 10 and took him out in the car.  He came to us easily, no tears at all.  We when for a walk on the prom, well a run really!! We then had a picnic, he was good as gold...  He doesn;t like getting back in the buggy but once in he's fine.. I did struggle a bit because i have had a cough and cold for the last 2 weeks and i thought it was getting better... how wrong i was, today i feel like i have the flu, i am never normally ill but i feel terrible.  I couldn't run after him, So Rob was busy... We managed fine and i have chilled since coming home.....I hope i feel better tomorrow he is coming here.. the stairs feel like a mountain at the mo!! but i'm thinking positively, mother hood doesn't have time for illness, my friend jokingly told me!!
Hope you had a good day Karen, love to everyone and will write tomorrow.  Just waiting for the football to finish and Rob is going to try to put the stair gates on, with careful instruction from me of course.  wheres my bed.................love Bex xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hey Everyone! 

Just wanted to make sure you had all seen this and therefore all have the chance to enter.

The latest good news is that one of our Fertility Friends has kindly offered us a £10 Debenhams vouchers as a prize for the competition winner! 

So come on everyone ... get snapping ... remember, as the saying goes ........

You got to be in it to win it!   ​
Dee
xxx
  *



Dee said:


> *
> 
> Calling all budding photographers out there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

I have been off line since the end of last week as i have been away with work and WOW what a lot of happy news I have just read       

Karen and Bex you both sound like your intos are going so well, you posts have brought tears to my eyes and a fuzzy wuzzy in my tummy   

Your children sound adorable.

This thread really give us still waiting so much hope for the future.

Ever, great news about finishing the home study, yipeeeeeeeeee enjoy the quiet time. 

Ann, Good Luck today i hope panel wasn't to scary and you here there good news soon. 

I too have been struck down with a horrid viral illness and feel really bad, headaches, cough pains all over  so currently in bed surfing on my laptop.

E mailed SS today to try and prompt them a bit as we were hoping to meet our new SW soon.

Well TTFN 

Mandyxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

God, this thread is just so overwhelming at the moment.  I honestly can't read it without balling my eyes out     No exageration!  I'm just so pleased for you Karen and Bex.  

Bex - I'm sorry that you're feeling poorly at the moment, but at the same time it's fab hearing you say these things like 'motherhood has no time for illness' and 'it is really tiring, feel really drained' - because these are such normal, mummy feelings    along with all the great feelings too of course    

Karen - Absolutely melts me reading your post about your little girl seeing her room for the first time, and the shopping for tiny trainers and clothes in the wardrobe.  Fantastic!  

I so love hearing all about you both getting to know your children, and can't wait to hear about the magical moment they are finally at home with you where they belong.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

WE ARE GOING TO BE A MUMMY AND DADDY    

We went to panel today and they approved us - must have been the money we paid to our social worker!!!!! it was very daunting walking into the room but they were all lovely and they said that our file was great and they did'nt have any questions to ask us!! we were very surprised but pleased at ther lack of questions. I guess now it is just a waiting game but at least we know there will be children coming home someday soon 

we have friends coming round tonight to celebrate with us at last some good news!

Bex and Karen I hope you have both had good days with your little ones I bet you can't wait to get them home and be a family - I have been so excited for you and have been following your daily updates xxxx

I hope everyone else is ok lots of love

ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Ann, so so pleased for you!

Lots and lots of love
Sue
xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Ann - Congratulations to you, thats brilliant news, i just love this thread.

Mel

x x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations Ann, fab news,xx 
hope you feel better soon Bex,xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Ann, FANTASTIC news. So pleased for you        



This thread just gets better and better 

Love

Jayne x​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Ann

Brilliant news, CONGRATULATIONS. This thread is really taking off and it is such a lovely thread to read.
Ann i hope you wont have to wait too long before you have your children with you.

Love Kimx  x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Congratulations Ann!!

This thread is so inspirational and so exciting at the moment!!

Nicky x


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all...

Ann what great news!!! its a great feeling, you will be a mummy and daddy!! yipee!! enjoy your night!!

We had xxxx in our house today, he had fun exploring, his loved his playroom, toys every where... a sign of a good time!! the FP left him with us and they went home so we had him all day and he was a delight.. He struggles when i try to put his fleece on, so i will go for jackets only for a while!! Nappy changing is an experience... but i quite like doing them when he is standing up!!

As for me... i continued to feel grot, i slowly pushed him along the prom and felt terrible so i went to the hospital to get my pace maker checked.  I have had one for 8 years following a procedure to slow my heart rate down.  This went wrong which resulted in me having a too slow a heart rate, hence the PM was put in.  (Tony blair just had it and it worked for him!)  Today the test showed i have a "flat battery"!!! so my heart rate is stuck at 60 untill i have my box changed.  I go in on the 16th... Sods law eh!! Weve only had him a few days and hes worn my battery out!!  So just have to go steady untill then.  Luckily Rob is off work now.. Well be fine, just one of lifes little jokes!!  A new battery for a new life... i'll soon be raring to go!!
Pick him up at 10 tomorrow untill 7ish... so off to pack his bag and rest.... Take care all and will check in tomorrow love Becky xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi guys!

*Mandy * - hope you feel better very very soon, and ready to meet your new SW (fingers crossed!)

*Becky* - hope you too feel better soon and get your battery changed!!!

*Ann*- CONRGRATULATIONS!!!

   

Well done on your panel result, hope you're not waiting too long for some news!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!


Just wanted to say CONGRATULTIONS to you all on your fantastic news !!!!! your going to be Mommys & Daddys VERY SOON !!! 

WONDERFUL !!!!!!!!


Im so very pleased for you all 

Love GailXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Morning 

CONGRATULATIONS ANN    lets hope its not too long before you are matched.

Ever, thanks for your well wishes, still inbed and poping pills but off to the lakes to my parents later for fun and fireworks.

Bex, hope you will soon be wizzing around like the energizer bunny with your new batterys       Hope your having fun with your little boy.

I e mailed the head SW yeasterday but no reply as yet 

TTFN Mandyxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations Ann - wonderful wonderful news!!!

Becky


> A new battery for a new life


 ahhh - good way of looking at it. Suspect you feel totally worn out, but so happy too : 

Fee xxxx


----------



## Celia (Jun 8, 2002)

Becky and Karen - it's wonderful to read your stories. It won't be long before they're living with you properly. Have wonderful times as a family and look forward to seeing you both on the babydust board soon!

Love Celia


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all....
Thanks for the well wishes.... Had a good day, we had a meeting with xxxx's social worker, the FP and a chair person.  Everyone pleased with the placement visits so all systems go for monday....

Today was good, he was thrilled to meet his couisins, within 10 minutes they were laughing and playing.. My little nephew who is 7 suddenly looked like a little boy next to our baby, and my neice was cooing and playing the mummy from  the minute she laid eyes on him.. She wants to pick him up but he is a "healthy chap" so too heavy for her... He got soo excited i wondered if he wpuld calm down after they left... He did, ate his tea and enjoyed a bath...Then the hard bit... he struggles like mad when trying to dry him and put on new clothes.  The second they are on he is back to smiling...It was also a 2 man job to change his nappy.. of which we had 3 poo filled ones!!!  I am used to number twos as i am a nurse but Rob said he felt a bit sick!!  Really feel like a mum now i have bathed him, dressed him and changed his nappy!!  Odd i no, but he's reliant on us, the feeling of baby sitting during the intros has really started to slip...  Another full day tomorrow and sunday, then pick up at 10 on monday..

When we dropped him off tonight his FP were having a bonfire party...they really go to town, the garden looked fab.  Everyone was pleased to meet us, and see who was going to be xxxx's mummy and daddy.. We heard lots about him and how they all have a soft spot for him!! He has had a wonderful FP placement,  his newborn sister will be going there in the next week or so when he comes to us, then proceedings will start to get her placed with us also... what have we done!! I wonder when struggling with his nappy etc, but then you get a smile that makes you melt and i remember....we are a mummy and daddy, its going to be tough at times but we will try to take it one day at a time and laugh alot.....  Will check in tomorrow love Becky xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Bex
Sounds like you have all had a lovely day 

I think this thread is so wonderful, i love reading it, seeing you all getting so close to you dreams.

Congratulations everyone, you all deserve to get your dreams to come true

Love jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Bex

Thankyou for sharing your days with your son. I look forward to reading these and it wont be long now till you have him home. Hope they get your flat battery sorted out soon.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Blimey I haven't been on for a while and it took about 30mins to get all caught up. Congratulations to everyone on all your updates. I am so excited to here about the visits going so well and can hardly believe we have two families in the making now. Will be logging on over the next few days to see how it all goes 

Would you believe that I had a car accident the other week which gave me whiplash and cracked my collarbone where the seatbelt was. I've been in a sling and feeling proper sorry for myself. My doctor thinks it will be up to a month before I get back to work.

On the adoption side of things we now have the name of our SW confirmed, it will be one of the two that visited us for the first visit and she was really nice so I am chuffed to bits. We have also been confirmed for the May prep course however our SW has promised us that if anyone drops out on one of the earlier ones that we will get the place as we are going for siblings and everyone else on the courses at the moment is looking for single children.

Weird thing happened yesterday though. A friend of mine is friends with a psychic and she was talking to them about me. She was asking whether everything would turn out alright with the adoption and her friend did a reading on my behalf. They said that they could see 3 children for DH and me and that 2 would definitely not be our birth children. She said that 1 would be a boy but wasn't sure about the other. Then she said she could see a baby girl who would definitely be our birth child. Spooky or what.  She also told my friend lots of other things about me that I have never told my friend. Obviously I have got a level head on me and I will not be reading too much into this but it freaked me out a bit. Better not tell DH cause he only wants 2 kids....lol

Anyway, heading off now, my shoulder is sore and I need DRUGS....lol

Congrats again everone

Morgana x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ann - Congratulations!!

Bex - Love reading your updates.  Bet Monday can't come soon enough.

Hello everyone else on this adorable thread.

Laine x


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all....

Morgana..sorry to read about your accident, hope the shoulder is feeling less sore soon!!  

One more day to go...and no more 60 mile trips to pick up and drop off xxxx.  The car does it on auto pilot now!!  Today we took xxxx to meet some of our friends,  he was happy exploring and played well with their little girl.  Then to Nannys and then we met his neice and auntie and we went to the seaside again...i am trying to get him use to our seafront so he can famililarise himself with his surroundings.  He ran with his reigns on from one end to the other, laughing all the way...had a tear in my eye...i can't believe he is ours!! We then went into a few shops and Rob and i have brought him some bob the builder bits to give to him on monday when we bring him home for good...he loves BTB and says bobbba all the time!! good diversional technique i have found when changing nappies!!
We tried to put him to bed tonight at the FP house but he wasn't having it.. he had too many distractions, so i said not to stress him and we will go for it on monday..its all so different to him, switching from one house to the other confuses him, so monday will be interesting! 

My sister already loves him too bits and he smiles and kisses her too... she is soooo excited to be an Auntie!! We are going to have alot of support from both our families, he will be spoilt with love!!
Will be all of you guys in this position soon xxx keep positive.  Will check in tomorrow  Love Becky xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Becky - Just lovely updates from you    Really enjoy reading your posts    Roll on Monday!   

No wonder you're feeling rotten though with your flat battery!  Hope you get it replaced soon and can feel back to full health again.  

Morgana - Sorry to read abot your accident.  How awful for you.  Hope the whiplash doesn't get too painful and that your shoulder heals very quickly.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Evening all 

Bex, you sound like you are really settling well with your little man and it will all be so much easier from Monday without all the tooing and froing, I so love to read your post and as you say one day it will be us 

Morgana, sorry to hear about your accident, i hope you get better soon. great news about your Sw and lets hope you get on a prep course soon.

My news is the head SW has replied to my e mail     and we have been allocated our new SW, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and even better it is one who we already know as he was one of the leaders on our prep course and we really liked him. She has said he will be in touch before the end of the month. So we are back on track after our little blip      


TTFN Mandyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news Mandy!!

At least you now feel you're getting back on track. Hope he doesn't make you wait too much longer!!

Keep us informed


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

WOW!!!! We're a busy lot aren't we?

CONGRATULATIONS ANN!

I bet you and your DH had a great birthday party, I knew you'd do it. Look forward to hearing that you've got your new family.

Morgana, sorry to hear about your accident, hope you get better soon. At least it's good news about the SW and your psychic reading sounds good.

Mandy, glad to hear you're back on track and it must be nice to know who your SW is. Hope you feel better soon to enjoy all this progress.

Ever, won't be much longer for you either.

Bex, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit "flat" but I'm sure you'll be "recharged" in no time. It's so great to hear of all the times you are spending with your son. I'm not surprised that your family love him already he sounds adorable!!! I'd just like to leave a message for you and Karen.

GOOD LUCK TO OUR NEW MUMMYS
COMING HOME WITH THEIR CHILDREN TOMORROW​
May you enjoy every day of your lives with your new familys.

Well I'm resigned to the fact that this is definitely going to be the rollercoaster part of the adoption process. We were warned about things going wrong. I've seen Becky and Karen go through it and now it's my turn. Friday morning I had a call at work from the SW, XXXXX's court date was the 17th November and they'd managed to get us a matching panel date for the 1st December. As we are the only candidates she thought is would be a formality and she was going to make arrangments to discuss all the linking process, etc. She even gave me the names of some babycare places recommended to her by foster carers. Well as you can imagine I was rather happy and found it hard to concentrate on work. I was mentally shopping and having pictures of seeing his first steps (he's not walking yet). Unfortunately only 4 hours later I got another call from her. They've postponed the court date!!  

It seems that the judge is not happy with the usual written evidence and wants to see everybody in person, and one of the doctors cannot make the date. To say I spent the rest of the day feeling down and deflated is an understatement. We now have to wait until the middle of January for the hearing for the freeing order.

However, I am lifting my chin up high. If anybody had said to me two months ago "you will become approved adopters and have a strong possibility of adopting a 14 month boy by February" I woulld have been ecstatic. It's not like the fertility tx, I know I'm definitely going to be a Mummy, it's just I don't know exactly when or who I'm going to be a Mummy to. However it is going to happen.

So keep your fingers crossed for me that the January date will go ahead, that the Court will free little XXXXX for adoption so that I can become his Mummy.

Hope everyone else is well.

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

As you so rightly say this is still a real rollercoster ride but at least when we get of this time we will all be mummys      , so a few more ups and down will all be worth it in the end. It is a real downer when things don't go quite to plan, but I will keep my fingers crossed for you for the New Year. Lets hope we will both be mummys next year 

Karen & Bex I will be thinking of you both sooooooooooo much tomorrow as all your dreams come true   .


Mandyxx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all....

Oh Cindy what a bummer about the change in court date!! We still don't have a freeing order but can progress to adoption because we have the care order and there is child protection issues involved.. It is a night mare for meetings to take place when there are so many people involved... I feel positive for you so sit tightxx

A short day with xxxx today, we picked him up at 10 and returned him at 4 so that his Foster family could spend some time with him. He has been with them 11 months so they are obviously very attached.. They are pleased he is coming with us and we will send a piccie and let them no how he is doing..
Tonight we has tidied the house from top to bottom, i don't see the hover out for a wee while now!! We have had a nice meal together reminisced and drunk a bottle of wine...goodbye to our past life and hello and a big warm welcome to our new life!!  This time tomorrow night we hope xxxx will be soundly asleep but would not be surprised if were up all night!! time will tell and we just cant wait to get started...  After 16 years together, lots of travelling, sorting out our careers, dealing with my Dicky heart,  setting up a family home, 3 years of horrible fertility treatment we have made it... stronger as a couple for it, still laughing and excited that tomorrow we will be at last a mummy and daddy!! Thank you all for your support and positive well wishes!!! you have all been inspirational and i only hope you too will be in situation before long... so here we go....."get to bed!!"  "leave the cat alone!" "ask your father" "ten more minutes" "one more mouthful" "can't i at least have a wee in silence!" ahh the sweet lingo of motherhood is washing over me... i feel perfectly at home!!! Will check in as soon as i can...could be when xxxx is 18 so sit tight and lots of love and luck  Becky, Rob and baby xxxx.  xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

GOOD LUCK BEX, KAREN & DH'S

Hope tommorow is a very special day for you all

We wait with baited breath for posts!!!!

Love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Just wanted to wish both Bex and your dh and Karen and Richard a wonderful day tomorrow, when your children come home with you, forever, congratulations to you both as you both commence family life and become mummy and daddy.

Love Sue
xxx

PS - mandy glad you are back on track!  Cindy - sorry you're experiencing a blip, hope you know where you are asap!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Dear Bex
I've read soem really special posts on this site - and that wonderful, excited and reflective post from you counts as one of the nicest, most heart-warming ones.
Thinking of you today
Lots of love
Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi folks

Cindy - sorry to hear about your little set back.  Keep positive . I'd love to hear more about *****, perhaps IM me for a chat!

Morgana - sorry to hear about your accident, hope you are on the mend soon and good news about the allocation of the SW and the course.

Ann and DH - Congratulations.  Hope you don't have to wait long for a match.

Mandy - good news from you too.

Must go need to spend some quality time with Rich and peer in on my little girl!

Love
Karen x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi ladies

this thread is amazing - i love reading all the posts - great news for Karen and Bex - it is all happening at the moment

Bex loved your post about motherhood it sounded fab! - you must be so pleased with the way things are going after everything you have been through

love to you all
LB
X


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi mind if i join you guys.

I have an information evening booked for 25th for fostering, can anyone give me any pointers as to what questions i should be asking.

I have also sent back the adoption forms today so fingers crossed i will get an information evening with them maybe in the new year.

I will try and catch up with who's who etc tonight or later in the week.

Nerys


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi

is it ok for me to butt in here 

i have just been to get an info pack on adoption and had a chat with a lovely lady all about adoption, i'm not quite so scared now    
seriously has given me a few things to think about though as i'm still struggling to make a decision whether to go ahead with my fet cycle in may or not. i really want to adopt but dont want to regret not giving it one last go at having a biological child, does this make any sense to any one ?? (sorry i'm cr*p with words)
i just feel adopting is a more positive step to take now, think i'm going to give my self (and dh) plenty of time to decide and not rush into making a decision, but my heart keeps telling me adoption is right. 

oh well enough from me, hope i haven't put you all to sleep 

luv pam x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

it's not like me to be up at this time but i can't sleep,

me and paul (my dh) went to see our god children last night a little boy age 5 and a little girl age 3, for the first time in a long while i was able to play with them and truely enjoy them without feeling the pains of being childless and i think it's down to the fact that in my heart i know i'm going to be a mummy one day. the more i think about it (which is a lot) the more certain i am that adoption is the next move for us, it just feels so right and i think that is how it is supposed to be for us. i expected to feel a little sad giving up ttc but i feel freed and sooooo excited now i just can't wait.

enough from me i'm off to put the kettle on

luv pam xx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Pam

i know how you feel about being freed, i was told 2 weeks ago that there won't be anymore funding, and for some strange reason i don't feel upset over it.  

Its made me more determind about fostering/adoption and i to know that i will be a mummy one day.

wishing you all the luck

nerys


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks nerys

so pleased to hear you feel so positive about fostering/adoption too.
i just know this thread is going to become my new home   

good luck everyone

luv pam xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Welcome Pam and Nerys to the thread.

Nerys, are you only interested in fostering or do you also plan to adopt?  If your information evening is for fostering only you may find that the focus is slightly different from that of adoption.  For example foster carers have to learn how to make the children understand that the stay with them is only temporary until they find their "forever family".  

Pam, you haven't put us to sleep  .  You are right not to rush into the decision, adoption is not an "easy" step.  As part of the home study process you will be discussing yourself in details and learning what happens to some of these children can be quite emotional.  That said, it is all very interesting and personally I found the home study quite a relevation because it made me consider things that previously I had always pushed to one side.  Also as you can see from Bex and Karen's stories, there is often a happy ending to the process.  However I will say that most Social Services like to think that you've got the fertility tx "out of your system" and are fully prepared to move on to adoption.  In my case it wasn't a hard decision to make because of my age (as well as the cost!).  However like you I did have some frozen embryos left and I went ahead with my FET cycle because (although I was afraid of m/c like my previous tx) I knew that if I didn't I would always wonder "What if it had worked?".  I would suggest that you and Paul have a good talk about it.

I'm sure we will all be Mummies one day.
love
Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi again

i've got a question for you all

i know i want to adopt but how do i know that i know ?

the thought of never being pregnant does not upset me in the slightest
the thought of never having children does

the thought of letting my embryos perish instead of having one last try does make me feel a little sad but the thought of going through more tx makes me feel sick and upset and if i'm honest for the last few months i've been thinking if i have to have it i want it soon so i can get it out of the way and get on with the rest of my life.

i spend a lot of time wishing i didn't have any frosties so i could go on to adoption as dh would totally agree that there was no other option, but since he read karen and bex posts he thinks adoption might not be too bad   men eh !! well at least he will discuss it properly now and even agrees it's the next step  

i love children and i know i will love any children i am blessed with and believe it takes far more than genetics to be a true parent. and the thought of adopting gives me a warm feeling (selfish i know) and hope. hope i haven't felt for a long time, i can see light at the end of the tunnel and just can't wait to get started on the road to adoption.

i don't know how this sounds to you all as i have not read it back and i'm awful with words, but what i was wanting to know is does it sound like i know i'm ready to adopt or do i just sound like a mad woman rambling ??

thanx

luv pam xx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Cindyp

The information evening i am attending is for the fostering side of it only.  Although i have just sent of the forms for adopting as well so i am waiting for them to contact me so i can arrange to attend there information evening.

DH is attending the fostering info evening with me although he think's adoption maybe the better route for us to take.  But as i as i say what ever information we can get at this stage will help so i can't see the harm attending both.

i'm really excited about going to the information evening, i guess i'm lucky in one respect as i don't have any frosties and i was told that there is no more funding on nhs for IVF, although i am to ring in January but they are more or less certain things won't change.

So i know the decision has been made for me regarding treatment, whilst it's always going to be with me the desire to have my own child, i know i have the love and a stable home for a child to come into.

In away it's a relief knowing treatment has come to end and i can now move on to what might be in the future.

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world

Nerys


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hello,

it's great to see more new people joining this site eveyday. I was on here a few months ago, but had a delay put on our assessment cos we had to move house (and local authority area), but am nearly back on track now. We'll be in our new house in a weeks or so and have the social worker ready and waiting to come and start up the homestudy again here in our new town.


Nery, both me and DH thought about both fostering and adoption, and decided adoption first and maybe fostering later. We want a forever child first before we think about having to give them up after bonding with them. But you're right to go and learn about then both cos you can't have one without the other and the more you know the better I think.

And I also found it a huge relief once the decision to adopt was made......i have to admit I still keep a rough note of when my period is due...just in case, but nothing like the obsession levels while ttc.

And Pam, assessment for adoption takes a long time....so waiting till after your final ET probably won't make that much difference if you decided to go that route....alternatively, the frosties will last a few years won't they? You could go for adoption and then see how you feel about a natural-child. You may be so fulfilled that you don't feel the need to have the ET??  Just some thoughts.......hope I'm not being too intrusive.......bored here at work, and looking for any distraction at the mo!

lots of love,
XXXRuth.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry its me again  

i just read my post back and decided i sound like a mad woman rambling 

i was trying to ask how did all you ladies on here know when adoption was definately the right thing for you ?

i'm 99 % sure it is right for me but i just wondered how you guys felt when you had decided to go ahead 

thanks

luv pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks ruth

but i know i cant go on with further tx i cant explain it but i just know i dont want it i didn't want it before and i really dont want it now i feel so much better knowing i dont have to do it and my dh will support me, whether i adopt or not i will not be having further tx that i am sure of as this year has possibly been the worst year of my life and i cant go through it again. (i dunno how you ladies have tx after tx  )

as for the assessment taking a long time i'm prepared to wait 

good luck with your home study hun hope its not too much longer before you get approved

luv pam xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

mad and rambling......I should feel right at home then 

i just knew....we thought one of the reasons we weren;t going to do ICSI (our fertility option) was cos of the money, but then my mother-in-law said she'd give us the money, but we still wanted to adopt...a good test for us really.....that's how I knew

thanks for the good wishes, and get in touch with your social services asap, cos it sounds to me like you ready, willing and keen to get started!

XXruth.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks ruth you made me laugh, does my enthusiasm show thar much  

i can't wait to get started and we will just have to see if i last out until after xmas before getting the ball rolling


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18094.0.html


----------

